# [HELP] Recovery



## tinytinysky (May 4, 2012)

How do I enter recovery mode? I do volume up + power and it just enters fastboot mode with the yellow letters on the top left. Then I do "fastboot reboot-bootloader" in command prompt and it just puts me right back into recovery. I need to get into recovery to flash http://rootzwiki.com/topic/23272-rom-cyanogenmod-9-alpha/

PLEASE help... I already messed up the radio with a bad rom i found so I really don't wanna stay stuck with 3.1.... T-T (don't have anything to lose and everything to gain... )

THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## dasunsrule32 (Nov 26, 2011)

What device do you have?


----------



## tinytinysky (May 4, 2012)

dasunsrule32 said:


> What device do you have?


LG V905r

:3 thank you!!


----------



## tinytinysky (May 4, 2012)

I have managed to flash CM9 rom to my V905r using "fastboot boot recovery.img" to get into recovery.

THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH!! YOU GUYS ROCKS!

p.s. does anyone know who is maintaining this wiki? => http://lg-v905r.wikidot.com/ since all code and rom on the google code and this forum is focused on V909 this wiki is extremely valuable to people who have 905r like me... Thanks again~ <3


----------



## dasunsrule32 (Nov 26, 2011)

I believe that is gribbly from irc

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------

